# What are your kWh numbers?



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

I’m curious to see what other people are getting. I’m getting 156/wh per miles according to my killawatt meter (3900/25 miles=156). That is 25 miles 95% of it is highway and there is 1650ft of elevation change.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been collecting energy data on my EV conversion for the past 6+ years.
Here are the numbers as of 8/19/16:


Total miles = 63,744
Total AC Watt-hours consumed = 24,254 kWh
Overall average AC energy consumption rate = 380.5 Wh per mile
Total DC Watt-hours received by battery = 22,297 kWh
Total DC Watt-hours delivered by battery = 20,813 kWh
Overall average DC energy consumption rate = 326.5 Wh per mile
Overall average energy efficiency of battery (Wh delivered/Wh received) = 93.3%
Total No. of charge cycles = 1,726


----------



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

azdeltawye said:


> I've been collecting energy data on my EV conversion for the past 6+ years.
> Here are the numbers as of 8/19/16:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's very impressive. I guess I'm not too far off in my calculator if a car uses 2.4 times what I am using.


----------

